# How do I add Freon to my 2001 Ford Focus ZX3



## Skoad (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive been trying to find the valve where I can add some Freon in my Ford Focus ZX3 but not much luck. I found a valve thats right in the front of the car (under hood of course) in a very convenient location, however, the freon connector I am using wont fit the valve, so Im not sure its the right valve to begin with. The Freon connector I am using came with the can, and I used it just fine on my Dodge Intrepid earlier today.

So either the Ford Focus ZX3 Freon Valve isnt the regular size as other cars, or I wasnt looking at the right one.

All help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it marked in any way? The valve should be the high one and not the low. Do you see another? Is it too small or large?

Most of those kits come with a number of adapters (but not if only the one that came with the can).


----------



## Skoad (Nov 12, 2006)

Yea, I got one of the 20$ Cans from Advanced. Just a 18oz can with the hookup adapter and a little gauge. Girlfriend is out with the car right now but when she gets home, Ill take a picture of the only valve I see and post it. 

Not marked in any way that I could tell, maybe the cap had something on it, but if so, real small and probably just information about cap size.

Ill get the picture up in an hour or so.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe someone who has a Focus will come along.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 12, 2006)

I sure hope so. Wasnt able to take a picture becauise girlfriend got back later than expected. Will have to take one tonight.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All the A/C units with R134 (which should include any 2001 car), will have the same connection for adding freon.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> All the A/C units with R134 (which should include any 2001 car), will have the same connection for adding freon.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_is_the_air_conditioning_service_port_on_a_2001_ford_focus

try that



> 1) Get some tools and supplies together.
> This kit, made by Interdynamics, contains 2 fairly large containers of R134a Refrigerant, one with UV dye, as well as a trigger-actuated refrigerant dispenser nozzle that has an integrated pressure gauge. To top it off, this kit also came with a UV-emitting LED pen-light, which makes the UV dye extremely visible to the naked eye without any need for special UV glasses. This kit is available at most auto-parts stores, and the dispenser nozzle and gauge are re-useable, and fit most R134a canisters. You'll also need the other tools mentioned above. If the A/C recharge kit requires assembly, follow the instructions that come with the kit.
> 
> 2) With a Torx T30 driver, un-fasten the front part of the wheel well liner on the passenger side of the car.
> ...


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I think I will have the shop do my AC


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Just as a point of reference, R134a is NOT Freon. Freon (R12) is no longer legal for distribution in most of the world.


----------



## Skoad (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I knew it wasnt Freon, but figured everyone would know what I meant.

Thanks a lot for the directions. Think I may just take the girlfriends car up to the shop and have them do it.

In my car the valve was right there under the hood, easy to do. Her car sounds as if its going to be a pain. I may try it when we get back from Six Flags tomorrow.

Thanks again for all the help everyone!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Soundy said:


> Just as a point of reference, R134a is NOT Freon. Freon (R12) is no longer legal for distribution in most of the world.


I realize it's not really freon, but it's a term most folks recognize. Too bad you couldn't add something really useful to the actual topic...


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I would think that ensuring the poster is aware of the significant difference between R12 and R134a, so that he doesn't inadvertently actually obtain and inject R12 into his R134a system, thereby destroying it, is eminently useful to the actual topic...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since the ports are totally different for an R12 system and the R134a system, that doesn't seem likely, does it?


----------

